# EZ Drain French Drains?



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard of these or used? Our yard just needs help with drainage....like yesterday. My husband told me to start doing research and figure out what would be best that we could install and I came across this.






I know its probably cheaper to just buy the pipe and gravel separately BUT good chance I'll be doing this project mostly on my own...So convenience is key.

I like that it has end caps...so I'm not just pumping the water out elsewhere in my yard...it helps store the water and let it drain slower into the soil.

In a perfect world I'd just put another 100 ton of gravel in the lot in front of my barn too....but thats not happening LOL! So tell me what you think of this drain system, possible pros/cons or any other ideas you may have.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If it is raining really hard though you are going to need to move that water and start it leaching quickly...
Moving it some distance away from your horse area is great, but remember that as it pours it also is soaking the ground it falls upon....
At the risk of costing many, many thousands....
Rip up your ground, add that layer of stone for drainage to run through and the pipes to a further location you also are prepping, then have your dirt put back down...
You need to do more than just that french drain thing in one concentrated area....you need a leach field.
I don't have drainage issues thankfully.
From my amateur thinking though you will need a few layers though to not clog your pipes with sand and reduce the water carried off...
Sort of...
Layer of rock, pipe, more rock, some sort of material to catch the sand from running into the rock layers...then your dirt/sand placed on top and properly graded so it run away from your horse area even though you now have drainage...

It only costs money....so what else is new with horses..._it only costs money!!:icon_rolleyes:_
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol right? Ugh not sure if we could get s gravel truck over here right now  I don't have a tractor either just a side by side  if it didn't pour yesterday and stayed dry like another day or two my friend was going to bring his tractor in and help me some. Now it's too wet again though!!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I think the biggest part of my problem isn't the drainage but that over winter before I had Viking I let soooo much hay get mixed in with the mud. So now that just retains water instead of draining. I'm taking out the muck one load at a time as fast as I can and def can see improvement. Just heavy and takes awhile when scooping by hand onto back of Viking by myself  I wanted my friend with tractor to drag up all the muck but he was scared of getting stuck since it rained so bad

Big lesson learned...don't let hay mix with mud.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I was advised NOT to get that type. We did regular pipe and rocks - still have to finish it this spring. People I talking to said that type clogged too fast.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Do have soil that actually drains or clay like we do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Before I made the hay mistake it drained decently


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Nickers2002 said:


> I was advised NOT to get that type. We did regular pipe and rocks - still have to finish it this spring. People I talking to said that type clogged too fast.


Ohh hmmmm...I'll have to do more research.

Well today I moved 4 viking loads.....so prob 2000lbs + of muck away from in front of barn and hay shed. Still need to get some more...but my friend came over and we made a ditch where the horses can't go to give the water somewhere to go..Its SO much better now!! All the hay was just holding the water in and then it just didn't have anywhere to go. I had put down couple hundred pounds of gravel in front of my barn back in like November...haven't seen it since December..I found it today!!!

Tomorrow I'm competing in a dog show so wont get to work on it anymore but going to try and get a good bit moved Sunday...and see if I can make anymore horsey safe ditches where they wont get to.


----------

